# Bi-Ventricular Lead Repair



## cweavercpc (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a Bi-V in which the LV lead was repaired with a suture sleeve along with a generator change and don't see a CPT code that reflects this.  I only see codes:

33218 for one lead repair, single chamber system

And 33220 for a two lead repair, dual chamber system

and then to code the generator change seperate.

I have one lead and 3 chambers.  Has anyone coded this before.  Any advise would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## cweavercpc (Dec 13, 2011)

Since posting this question, I came across an article that states the following:

There is not a specific code for LV lead repair so the codes for generic lead repair are used. _ *Code 33218 is used for lead repair when it is a single chamber generator and code 33220 is used when it is a dual chamber device*.  _

You must code based on the device instead of the number of leads repaired due to CCI edits. 

_Note: A bi-ventricular device and a dual chamber device, in coding language are diffferent things.  A dual chamber device involves the right atrium and right ventricle.  A bi-ventricular device is the addition of a left ventricular lead onto a single or dual chamber device.  *If a single chamber pacemaker is implanted with a right ventricular lead and a left ventricular lead is added, it is a single chamber pacemaker with an LV lead for coding purposes. *_

Hope this helps anyone else questioning.

Thanks


----------

